# Tablet Advice



## Thenickog (Oct 1, 2016)

Currently looking for a solid tablet device for uber driving , what do you guys use? I'm torn between the iPad mini and the samsung galaxy Tab E. Any suggestions are appreciated


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Thenickog said:


> Currently looking for a solid tablet device for uber driving , what do you guys use? I'm torn between the iPad mini and the samsung galaxy Tab E. Any suggestions are appreciated


No suggestions on which tablet is better, but I use a Tab E and it works fine for Ubering.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I use the LG Tablet and it works great, t mobile is giving these babies away like hotcakes!

If you run an android tablet, get an app called rotation control. Free I believe and it allows you to run the Uber app in landscape mode.


----------



## Thenickog (Oct 1, 2016)

ehh I've heard the LG tablets are nowhere near the performance of an iPad or android device , LG tends to slow up and freeze from what I've been told.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Thenickog said:


> ehh I've heard the LG tablets are nowhere near the performance of an iPad or android device , LG tends to slow up and freeze from what I've been told.


Haven't had an issue yet and mine was free with a $10 a month data plan. I have an iPad air that was terrible, the GPS was never accurate. Maybe it was because it didn't have Data, but make sure if you get an iPad that you get a 4G LTE plan with it as I don't think running them through WiFi is very effective.


----------



## toyotarola (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm running an Asus Zenpad 7" Z170C tethered with Wifi and it's great! Only $90 too. Then again the Galaxy Tab E is 9.6" and I wish I had that extra screen space.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Thenickog said:


> ehh I've heard the LG tablets are nowhere near the performance of an iPad or android device , LG tends to slow up and freeze from what I've been told.


Most LG tablets are android and they work just as good as any of the other ones .


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

I use the Samsung Tab E (LTE), works well. The only thing is during a LyftLine when picking up the second person, it keeps sending the new location to waze. So you guys know when you start a new location it take a minute. It keeps doing. Don't know if it's from using the tablet or Lyft with Waze. But I still like using the tablet and my PAX like it too.


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm using an iPad mini 2 got free from AT&T and $10 a month. I love the map but some of the text is very small. But I really like having my phone free.


----------

